# PCI-E 8 pin connector



## tux1308 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi what is the difference between a PCI-E 8 pin connector and the 6 pin?

I am looking at getting the Cosair HX 520W PSU and want to know if it will be compatable with my motherboard. The only reference to what mother board I have is P4M890-8237.

Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## kilaJules (Apr 23, 2008)

The power supply is compatible with your motherboard.

The PCI-E connector plugs into your graphics card, so the type of connector you need depends on whether you have a PCI-E v1 (older) or a PCI-E v2 (newer) card.

The 8 pin connector has 8 pins (4 ground and 4 +12V) and the 6 pin connector has 6 pins (3 ground and 3 +12V).

If you have an older PCI-E v1 card, you can buy a 6 pin adaptor (2x molex -> 1x PCI-E 6 pin). This shouldn't be a problem since the HX520 comes with up to 10 molex connectors.

Note that the 8 pin PCI-E connector is NOT the same as the 8 pin +12V ATX (motherboard) connector. The pinouts (how the wires are connected) are different and plugging the wrong connector into the wrong device will probably result in you investing in a new motherboard/graphics card.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

very well explained *KilaJules* ray::wave:


----------



## tux1308 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks very much guys, exactly what I needed.


----------



## tux1308 (Apr 1, 2008)

kilaJules said:


> If you have an older PCI-E v1 card, you can buy a 6 pin adaptor (2x molex -> 1x PCI-E 6 pin). This shouldn't be a problem since the HX520 comes with up to 10 molex connectors.
> 
> Note that the 8 pin PCI-E connector is NOT the same as the 8 pin +12V ATX (motherboard) connector. The pinouts (how the wires are connected) are different and plugging the wrong connector into the wrong device will probably result in you investing in a new motherboard/graphics card.


Sorry for my ignorance but what is a molex and what are the 10 molex connectors you refer to?

In addition to this, I have a six pin connection which connects directly to my motherboard which I assumed was the PCI-E connection. Directly next to this is another place for a similar 6 pin connection which is empty. 
Can i assume that this can not be an ATX connector?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

He was saying that the psu as about 10(number of) molex connectors 


molex are the 4 pin ones that go into cd and most hard drives


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

just like prego spaghetti sauce / they are all here

http://www.playtool.com/pages/psuconnectors/connectors.html


the four pin peripheral connector = molex


----------

